# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Wer sich im winter langweilt.

## degoe

Anfang Dezember gibt es zum zweiten mal die Red Bull Hüttenrally in St Anton am Arlberg.
War letztes Jahr dabei und macht richtig Laune. Was muss Mann können? Schi fahren,und zwar richtig schnell,und kein Angst haben,gibt Sprüngen um die 30m über und durch Holzhütten...Mann Fährt in 6-er Gruppen,und die beste drei kommen eine runde weiter.

Wie gesagt,wer traut sich?

Weitere info's
www.redbull.at/cs/Satellite/d...01242897564619

Zür Anmeldung:
rbrallye.werbegams.at/

Mfg Bastian.

----------


## degoe

Ist Auf der 27e und 28e Jänner verschoben worden,da derzeit zu wenig Schnee liegt!!!!

----------


## buster

Na das mit dem wenig Schnee wird sich ja jetzt wohl erübrigt haben, da ja mittlerweile mehr als genug liegt! Ich wollte da auch unbedingt hin, aber leider, naja was heißt leider, hab ich eine neue Stelle im Bereich Betreutes Wohnen erhalten und daher muss ich erstmal die Probezeit überstehen womit also der Urlaub erstmal flach fällt! :Frown:

----------

